# Dime porque [por qué]



## timoun

Hola a todos,

Quisiera saber si está bien: 
"Dime porque tienes carita de pena" en la canción  Mi Niña Lola o si no estaría mejor:
"Dime por qué... puesto que es una pregunta indirecta.


íGracias! y un saludo


----------



## Pinairun

timoun said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Quisiera saber si está bien:
> "Dime porque tienes carita de pena" en la canción Mi Niña Lola o si no estaría mejor:
> "Dime por qué... puesto que es una pregunta indirecta.
> 
> 
> íGracias! y un saludo


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Sí, tienes razón, debería ser "dime por qué..."


----------



## torrebruno

Es que a lo mejor son correctas las dos. Significan cosas distintas
¿No?


----------



## miguel89

torrebruno said:


> Es que a lo mejor son correctas las dos. Significan cosas distintas
> ¿No?


La primera se puede salvar con una coma:

_Dime, porque tienes una carita de pena..._


----------



## flljob

miguel89 said:


> La primera se puede salvar con una coma:
> 
> _Dime, porque tienes una carita de pena..._


 
Le está preguntando qué provocó su cara de pena.

Ni con la coma se puede salvar, creo.

saludos


----------



## torrebruno

miguel89 said:


> La primera se puede salvar con una coma





miguel89 said:


> _Dime, porque tienes una carita de pena..._


¡Exacto! 


flljob said:


> Le está preguntando que provocó su cara de pena.


 
¿Y quién ha dicho eso?


----------



## timoun

Gracias por haber confirmado. Ver algo mal escrito pone en la duda...


----------



## flljob

Dime por qué tienes carita de pena. 
¿No?  Quiere saber a qué se debe su carita de pena. ¿No?


----------



## ErOtto

flljob said:


> Dime por qué tienes carita de pena.
> ¿No? Quiere saber a qué se debe su carita de pena. ¿No?


 
Según la letra de la canción, sí.


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Dime por qué tienes carita de pena.
> ¿No?  Quiere saber a qué se debe su carita de pena. ¿No?



Se debe a que él escribe _porque_, lo más probable.


----------



## torrebruno

flljob said:


> Dime por qué tienes carita de pena.
> ¿No? Quiere saber a qué se debe su carita de pena. ¿No?


 


> "Dime, porque tienes carita de pena": _Anda, que vaya carita de pena que tienes, díme_ (Es verdad, habría que añadirle aquella coma)
> "Dime por qué tienes carita de pena" _:¿Me quieres decir el por qué tienes esa carita de pena?_


----------



## flljob

Dime, porque tienes carita de pena. Quiere decir que la causa de que le diga algo es que tiene carita de pena.

Saludos


----------



## torrebruno

flljob said:


> Dime, porque tienes carita de pena. Quiere decir que la causa de que le diga algo es que tiene carita de pena.
> 
> Saludos


Yo diría que la carita apena lo suficiente para provocar que le pregunten qué quiere. 
El viejo truco de los nenes astutos..


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

miguel89 said:


> La primera se puede salvar con una coma:
> 
> _Dime, porque tienes una carita de pena ¿crees que te voy a perdonar?_


Claro que nos fuimos al carajo con la letra de la canción.


----------



## ErOtto

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Claro que nos fuimos al carajo con la letra de la canción.


 
 Eso llevo pensando ya hace un rato. Se ve que nadie ha visto el enlace.


----------



## flljob

ErOtto said:


> Eso llevo pensando ya hace un rato. Se ve que nadie ha visto el enlace.


 
Ya la vi, y hay que hacer la traducción al español.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cuando ves que a la letra de esta canción, en la red, le falta tantos acentos, se te pone una carita de pena que me río yo de la niña Lola...


----------



## ErOtto

flljob said:


> Ya la vi, y hay que hacer la traducción al español.


 


Lo que refuerza mi teoría de que es "dime por qué".


----------



## timoun

ErOtto said:


> Lo que refuerza mi teoría de que es "dime por qué".



Claro que sí. Ahora ya no tengo duda alguna. Y aunque haya sido muy mal transcrita, la canción y la interpretación son magníficas: ¡escúchenla!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

timoun said:


> Y aunque haya sido muy mal transcrita, la canción y la interpretación son magníficas: ¡escúchenla!



¡Pues es verdad! Me gusta.


----------



## moonlight7

¡Hola, amigos!
¿Cuál es la puntuación correcta con la palabra "dime"?
Por ejemplo, 
1. Dime ¿por qué nadie nos entiende?
2. Dime: ¿por qué nadie nos entiende?
3. Dime por qué nadie nos entiende. 
4. ¿Dime por qué nadie nos entiende?

Saludos,


----------



## torrebruno

Nooooo... otra vez nooooo...


----------



## torrebruno

(Nooooo... otra vez nooooo...)

1. Dime ¿por qué nadie nos entiende? Hay que poner algo entre el _Dime _y la interrogación para hacer la pausa antes de preguntar.
2. Dime: ¿por qué nadie nos entiende?
3. Dime por qué nadie nos entiende. 
4. ¿Dime por qué nadie nos entiende?


----------



## moonlight7

Entonces, otra opción sería: Dime, ¿por qué nadie nos entiende?


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> (Nooooo... otra vez nooooo...)
> 
> 1. Dime ¿por qué nadie nos entiende? Hay que poner algo entre el _Dime _y la interrogación para hacer la pausa antes de preguntar.
> 2. Dime: ¿por qué nadie nos entiende?
> 3. Dime por qué nadie nos entiende.
> 4. ¿Dime por qué nadie nos entiende?





moonlight7 said:


> Entonces, otra opción sería: Dime, ¿por qué nadie nos entiende?


----------



## torrebruno

Pina, ¿dime por qué no te parece correcta la frase número 4?


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> Pina, ¿dime por qué no te parece correcta la frase número 4?



Podrías decir mejor: _Pina, dime por qué no te parece correcta la frase número 4.
_Y yo respondería muy gustosa:
Porque un imperativo  no puede iniciar una pregunta directa.


----------



## torrebruno

Como por ejemplo: ¿Dime? ¿Dime qué? ¿Dime por qué? ¿Dime por qué no es correcta?
(No lo veo)


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> Como por ejemplo: ¿Dime? ¿Dime qué? ¿Dime por qué? ¿Dime por qué no es correcta?
> (No lo veo)


Si, como esas.
En todo caso, si mostraras mucho empeño,  podrías utilizar los signos de exclamación:
¡Dime por qué no es correcta!


----------



## torrebruno

Intentemos un arreglo, ni pa tí ni pa mí: "¿Dime por qué no es correcta!"
¿Hase?


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> Intentemos un arreglo, ni pa tí ni pa mí: "¿Dime por qué no es correcta!"
> ¿Hase?



No _hase_, no. Me rindo.
Lo que no sé es qué _haser _contigo.


----------



## elprofe

Yo estoy con Pinairun... 
Torrebruno, es que eres muy rebuscado jajaj

¿Dime por qué no es correcta esa oración? no tiene mucho sentido en un principio, ya que es complicado hacer una pregunta con ese imperativo en este caso. Sin embargo, no dudo de que puedas encontrar alguna situación en la que se pueda usar de este modo... A mí me cuesta mucho, la verdad...


----------

